# kindle 2 dead battery



## jerbear (Aug 7, 2009)

UGh my battery is empty, followed the procedures outlined in other boards and still can't get it to come back up.  First it was stuck on the battery is empty text screen.  Then after 5 hours charging tried to restart it, it got stuck in reboot with the progress bar about 10% done.  What do I do?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Contact Kindle CS. . . .they have some other things they may walk you through that might resuscitate it.  If it's truly not going to come back, they'll send you a new Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Slide and hold the slide on top for 25 secs. Make sure you hold it that long. Let go. It will look like it isn't going to do anything, but it should start up again. I had the same problem and that is what CS had me do.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just to add - don't ever be afraid to call Kindle Customer Service (not Amazon, but the specific Kindle CS).  I have spoken to them on a few occasions and they have been wonderful, thorough and a joy (did I just say JOY??) to deal with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to move this to Kindle Tips Tricks and Troubleshooting as it's more than an accessory issue and could be of interest to others who have K2s but don't browse accessories!

Thanks!

Betsy
Accessories Moderator


----------

